# Those of you clamouring for GPS info



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2013)

For those using or wanting to use GPS info while taking pictures of friends and family.... 

http://kyeos.wordpress.com/2013/05/10/warning-if-you-take-photos-with-your-cell-phone/


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 13, 2013)

Good to know and scary.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## candyman (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have GPS switched on because it takes too much batterypower. Just for latest traffic news or to lookup a location I turn it on. I never use it icw photos I take with my phone. Further, my settings on social sites are on private sharing only with friends. But I guess a huge number of people is unaware of the side affect of technology. So news items like this are good to inform those people.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2013)

I was also thinking about those who use the GPS features on the 6D or have the attachment for their other cameras... It could be something to think about moving forward...


----------



## Old Sarge (Aug 13, 2013)

I would hope that most people with the least bit of technological savvy would be aware of this. I don't use gps tracks on pictures taken around my home, not because of this since I don't participate or post on social websites anyway, but I do tag travel pictures because my 70 year old memory sometimes can't remember exactly where a picture was taken. So anyone trying to locate me only locates where I've been....and that is a lot of places.


----------



## bycostello (Aug 14, 2013)

failed link when i looked...


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 14, 2013)

bycostello said:


> failed link when i looked...



Huh... it was up yesterday... If I see another link with this info on it, i'll repost it


----------



## rpt (Aug 14, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> bycostello said:
> 
> 
> > failed link when i looked...
> ...


They have taken it off! I saw it 14 or so hours back...


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay... after a quick search i found the original link...

Smartphone pictures pose privacy risks


----------



## rumorzmonger (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm surprised people are just figuring this out now... this has been going on for years now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> I'm surprised people are just figuring this out now... this has been going on for years now.



Including right here. A year ago or a little more, I recall a particularly offensive poster had put up a pic, and someone posted a Google satellite image of their house with the address shown.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> I'm surprised people are just figuring this out now... this has been going on for years now.


 
Its been in the news several times the past few years. Having GPS info attached to your images is useful, you usually have a choice about uploading metadata.
A few months ago, the Pentagon issued a warning to the military about posting images online with GPS coordinates, it tells the other side where to find you.

Here is a warning from 2011. Nothing new.
http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/local_news/special_reports/warning:-smart-phone-images-use-gps-trackers-to-mark-your-location


----------



## brett b (Aug 14, 2013)

I wish the 1Dx had GPS because I'd find it useful for landscape photography. Other than that, I can't think of a reason why I'd use it.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Aug 14, 2013)

I suspect that most 6D users turn GPS on and off as needed because leaving it enabled drains the battery flat within 3 days even with the camera turned off. 

I leave it off for personal photos- I already know where I live and the privacy issues were obvious right from the introduction of my first iPhone. But the beauty of the feature was evident on a cruise boat I rode 3 days ago that followed a route that was too convoluted for me to track mentally. Sitting on my couch browsing photos today I can map unique sites for future visits later. 

You can cut yourself with a knife, kill yourself in your car or electrocute yourself with a kitchen appliance. Just another tool with an upside and a downside.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi folks, some of the best are not gps enabled, just the farcebook postings, this is where I live, this is me getting on the plane for a fortnights holiday in x! 
Wasn't there a furore a couple of years ago someone did a please burgle me to highlight the excess info people give out no need for gps when you post your full address and holiday dates!

Privacy settings people?! 

Cheers Graham.


----------

